# وفاة المهندس الاستشاري / ابراهيم عبدالسلام



## مهندس عاصم2 (25 مايو 2015)

نقلاً عن احد الاخوه ورد نبأ وفاة المهندس / ابراهيم عبدالسلام , منذ ساعات
والله إن القلب ليحزن وإن العين لتدمع وإنا على فراقك يا معلمنا لمحزونون

اشهد الله أني تعلمت منك الكثير والكثير واني احببتك في الله حتى ولو لم القاك
جزاك الله عن علمك خير الجزاء , وجعله صدقة جارية لك 
اللهم ارحمه واسكنه فسييح جناتك وانزله منازل الشهداء برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## almass (25 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم..حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
اللهم ارحمه برحمتك واسكنه فسيح جناتك "والله إن القلب ليحزن وإن العين لتدمع وإنا على فراقك يا ابراهيم لمحزونون"

​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... لله ما اعطى ولله ما أخذ
أللهم ارحمة واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه الجنه
اللهم اجعل علمه صدقة جارية عن روحة.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IyPYdDS-V8


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 مايو 2015)

رحم الله الفقيد رحمة واسعة وجعل في الجنة مأواه 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## أبو نادر (25 مايو 2015)

رحمه الله رحمه واسعة..

اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (25 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه


----------



## إسلام علي (25 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
اللهم اجعل عمله علما يُنتفع به


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
نسال الله لفقيدنا الرحمة ولاله الصبر ...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u435701


----------



## hossamkatab (25 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه


----------



## alaa_ce (25 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... 
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح جناته
من اكتر الشخصيات اللى اتعلمت منها فى حياتى 
جزاك الله كل خير عن علمك , وجعله صدقة جارية لك ​


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (25 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه​
​


----------



## عبداللطيف صقر (25 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه برحمتك الواسعة واسكنه فسيح جناتك وبدله اهلا خيرا من اهله وولدا خيرا من ولده ودارا خيرا من داره "والله إن القلب ليحزن وإن العين لتدمع وإنا على فراقك لمحزونون"


----------



## احمد تفاحة (25 مايو 2015)

رحمه الله تعالى برحمته الواسعة واسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (25 مايو 2015)

الله يرحمة ويارب ارفع درجاتة فى الجنة بجد الواحد عمره ما شافة بس اشهد الله انى احبة ربنا يدخلة الجنة فى الفردوس


----------



## tarek elattar (25 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحم عبدك 
اللهم ارحم عبدك
اللهم ارحم عبدك


----------



## عبدالله ابورمان (25 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
[h=5] اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه وعافه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله، واغسله بماء وثلج وبَرَد، ونَقِّهِ من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس، وأبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وزوجاً خيراً من زوجه، وقِهِ فتنة القبر وعذاب النار.[/h]


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 مايو 2015)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
ان لله وان اليه راجعون 
لله ما أخذ ولله ما أعطى
للفقيد الرحمة والمغفره ان شاء الله


----------



## سعيد شبل (25 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## man_oftheages (25 مايو 2015)

رحمة الله علي استاذي ومعلمي .. اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واعفو عنه وتقبله عندك من المومنين


----------



## ضياء كاظم (25 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم ارحمه برحمتك الواسعة واجعل علمه الذي نفع به الاخرين صدقة جارية له 
رحمك الله يا استاذنا وملهمنا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (25 مايو 2015)

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون ..
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و أحسن إليه و صبر أهله ..


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.. انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ... والحمد لله على ما قضى ... نسال الله له الرحمة والمفغرة . اللهم اغفر له وارحمه يا رب . ووسع له فى قبره مد بصره يا رب العالمين ...


----------



## ahmednafie (25 مايو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه
وادخله فسيح الجنة


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (25 مايو 2015)

*ان لله وانا أليه راجعون...رحم الله المهندس الفقيد وجزاه عنا كل خير.
*


----------



## أبومنة (25 مايو 2015)

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم ارحم أخانا رحمة واسعة، و اغفر له، و أبدله داراً خيراً من داره و أهلاً خيراً من أهله
اللهم ارزقه الجنة بغير حساب و لا سابقة عذاب


----------



## ابو عائشه المصري (25 مايو 2015)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (25 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه رحمه واسعة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (25 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ...اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناته واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه واكتب كتابه فى عليين وادخله برحمتك جنتك ياارحم الراحمين ..امين


----------



## Ahmed ELmusmari (25 مايو 2015)

إنّا لله و إنّا إليه راجعون .. الله أغفر له و أرحمه برحمتك التي وسعتك كل شئ و صبر أهله و ذويه .


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (25 مايو 2015)

إِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا أَخَذَ ، وَلَهُ مَا أَعْطَى ، وَكُلٌّ عِنْدَهُ بِأَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى ، فَلْتَصْبِرْ وَلْتَحْتَسِبْ 

اللهم أغفر له، وارفع درجته في المهديين، واخلفه في عقبه في الغابرين، واغفر لنا وله يا رب العالمين، وافسح له في قبره ونور له فيه


----------



## ranko (25 مايو 2015)

رحمة الله عليه​


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (25 مايو 2015)

اسال الله العظيم ان يرحمه ويغفر له 
من اكتر الناس اللى احترمتهم فى حياتى على الرغم من انى لم التق به نهائيا


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (25 مايو 2015)

رحمه الله عزوجل و غفر له


----------



## adison2000 (25 مايو 2015)

إنّا لله وإنا إليه لراجعون ..

نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفره ، ولذويه الصبر والسلوان وحسن العزاء..


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (25 مايو 2015)

إنّا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك​


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (25 مايو 2015)

نسأل الله له الرحمة و المغفرة و لآله و اصدقائه و محبيه الصبر و حسن العزاء


----------



## ابن البلد (25 مايو 2015)

إنا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون , اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خيرا


----------



## MOAElShrief (25 مايو 2015)

البقاء لله ربنا يغفر له ويرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته وينمي صدقاته الجارية باذن الله


----------



## engineer (25 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم
م ابراهيم قدم الكثير والكثير والكثير من العلم النافع للاعضاء بقسم الهندسة المدنية 
فوالله لقد حزننا كثيرا بسماع هذا الخبر فرحيله خسارة للملتقى باكمله فما نشهد له الا بكل خير 
نسأل الله تعالى ان يجعل ما قدمه خالصا لوجهه الكريم وان يتقبله صدقة جارية له وان يغفر له ويرحمه ويتغمده بواسع مغفرته
اللهم امين


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 مايو 2015)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنة و ابدله دارا خيرا من داره و اهلا خيرا من اهله و اجعله في اعلي درجات النعيم و جازه عنا خير الجزاء
ربنا يرزق اهله الصبر و السلوان


----------



## saad_srs (25 مايو 2015)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم ارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## amira ragab (25 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك واغفر له ولسائر المسلمين


----------



## عمر عبدالله (25 مايو 2015)

لاحول ولاقوة الابالله وانا لله وانا اليه لراجعون 
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك واجعل جميع اعماله الطيبة في ميزان حسناته .


----------



## majdiotoom (25 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عنه
نسأل الله له القبول


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 مايو 2015)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم انا لله و انا اليه راجعون اللهم اجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنة و ابدله دارا خيرا من داره و اهلا خيرا من اهله و اجعله في اعلي درجات النعيم و جازه عنا خير الجزاء
ربنا يرزق اهله الصبر و السلوان​
​


----------



## Do It (25 مايو 2015)

للهم ارحمة واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه الجنه​


----------



## جوتيار (25 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي الظيم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 مايو 2015)

الرحمه لموتى المسلمين يارب العالمين......انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون


----------



## el.3raby (25 مايو 2015)

اللهــــمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وزوجاً خيراً من زوجه، وأدخله الجنّة وأعزّه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار.اللهــــمّ .. عامله بما أنت أهله، و لا تعامله بما هو أهلهاللهــــمّ .. أجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً، وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناًاللهــــمّ .. إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عنه يا رب العالمين


----------



## نزار عكو (25 مايو 2015)

البقاء لله . نسال الله له الرحمه والمغفره ولاهله الصبر والسلوان


----------



## محمد الاكرم (25 مايو 2015)

رحم الله الفقيد رحمة وأسعه وأسكنه فسيح جناته والهم أهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان.
اللهم اغفر له وأرحمه وأعف عنه.
اللهم أكرم نزله ووسع مدخله وبدّله داراً خيراً من داره وأهلاً خيراً من أهله. 
اللهم أغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس.
اللهم باعد بينه وبين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب. 
اللهم الهم اهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان.


----------



## طارق عاصم (25 مايو 2015)

حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من دارة واهلا خيرا من اهله 
اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس 
اللهم عافه واعف عنه
اللهم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه


----------



## خيرالدين شاهير (25 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون​


----------



## المهندس (25 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..

الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويدخله واسع جناته ..
والهم أهله الصبر والسلوان ..

ادعوا له بالرحمة والمغفرة ..

نسأل الله ان يجعل ما قدم في ميزان حسناته ..


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (25 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة من عندك


----------



## mohamed diad (25 مايو 2015)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
اللهم ارحمه يا رب و احعل مثواه الجنه يا رب


----------



## alsoghier (25 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

رحمه الله عليه...اللهم أغفر له و أرحمه...أنك أرحم الراحمين
اللهم تقبل عمله وأجعله في ميزان حسناته
وتجاوز اللهم عن سيئاته...
أنك علي كل شئ قدير و بالأجابة جدير....


----------



## tik_storge (26 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم..حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (26 مايو 2015)

لله ما اعطى و لله ما اخذ 

و كل شيئ عنده بمقدار

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه

اللهم ان كان محسنا فزده في احسانه

اللهم ان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عن سيئاته

اللهم جازه عن علمه خير الجزاء

اللهم رحمه و اسكنه فسيح جناتك

​


----------



## ArSam (26 مايو 2015)

أحسن الله العزاء، وغفر ربي للموحدين الأصفياء أصحاب رايات خاتم الأنبياء، 
وثبتهم ربي في القبر من ضيق البلاء،
وجمعنا معهم في جنان السماء


----------



## التوأم (26 مايو 2015)

ان العين لتدمع وان القلب ليحزن وانا على فراقك يا مهندس ابراهيم لمحزنون‏ ولا نقول الا ما يرضى ربنا ان لله وان الية راجعون والله كنت احبك فى الله​


----------



## احمدموسى (26 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... ​اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح جناته​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (26 مايو 2015)

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 مايو 2015)

اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
اللهم اجعل عمله علما يُنتفع به​


----------



## احمد احمد المهندس (26 مايو 2015)

(( اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، وعافه واعفُ عنه ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدَنَس , وأبدله داراً خيراً من داره , وأهلاً خيراً من أهله , وزوجاً خيراً من زوجه ، وأدخله الجنة , وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار ))


----------



## عمرو الصبان (26 مايو 2015)

شخص محترم ربنا يجعل أعماله خالصة لوجه الله تعالي وأسأل الله ان ينير قبره


----------



## last.gladiator (26 مايو 2015)

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون ..
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و أحسن إليه و صبر أهله


----------



## ezz_zee4000 (26 مايو 2015)

رحمه الله رحمه واسعة..


اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب


----------



## انس مصطفى (26 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون,,, 
الله اغفر له وارحمه وتجاوز عن خطاياه واسكنه فسيح جنانك يا رب العالمين.


----------



## anass81 (26 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

غفر الله للمهندس ابراهيم و جعل علمه الذي نفعنا به عملا صالحا في صحيفة اعماله


----------



## المعماري 12 (26 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم تقبله في الصالحين وأجعل مثواه الجنة 
وألهم اهله الصبر والسلوان 
رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة على روحه وأرواح المسلمين والمسلمات


----------



## مجيد عبود (26 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم..حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
اللهم ارحمه برحمتك واسكنه فسيح جناتك "
​


----------



## dman (26 مايو 2015)

اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لَهُ وَارْحَمْهُ وَعَافِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنْهُ وَأَكْرِمْ نُزُلَهُ وَوَسِّعْ مُدْخَلَهُ وَاغْسِلْهُ بِالْمَاءِ وَالثَّلْجِ وَالْبَرَدِ وَنَقِّهِ مِنْ الْخَطَايَا كَمَا نَقَّيْتَ الثَّوْبَ الْأَبْيَضَ مِنْ الدَّنَسِ وَأَبْدِلْهُ دَارًا خَيْرًا مِنْ دَارِهِ وَأَهْلًا خَيْرًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ وَزَوْجًا خَيْرًا مِنْ زَوْجِهِ وَأَدْخِلْهُ الْجَنَّةَ وَأَعِذْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ أَوْ مِنْ عَذَابِ النَّارِ.


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (26 مايو 2015)

البقاء لله وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## ammar-sl (26 مايو 2015)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
عظم الله أجركم


----------



## م عامر (26 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
رحمه الله وغفر له وأسكنه فسيح جنانه​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (26 مايو 2015)

البقاء لله و إن لله و إن اليه راجعون


----------



## azizmech (26 مايو 2015)

اللهم واظله تحت عرشك يوم لا ظل الا ظلك ولا باقي الا وجهك . اللهم بيض وجهه يوم تبيض الوجوه وتسود وجوه اللهم يمن كتابه . اللهم وثبت قدمه يوم تزل فيها الاقدام . اللهم اكتبه عندك من الصالحين والصديقين والشهداء والاخيار والابرار . اللهم اكتبه عندك من الصابرين وجازه جزاء الصابرين .


اللهم انقله من ضيق اللحود ومن مراتع الدود الى جناتك جنات الخلود لا اله الا انت يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السموات والارض تغمده برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


اللهم يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا يا قريب يا مجيب دعوة الداع اذا دعاه يا حنان يا منان يا رب يا ارحم الراحمين يا بديع السموات والارض يا احد يا صمد اعطه من خير ما اعطيت به نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عطاء ماله من نفاد من مالك خزائن السموات والارض . عطاء عظيما من رب غظيم . عطاء ماله من نفاد عطاء انت له اهل عطاء يليق بجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## masr2015 (26 مايو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وعافه واعفو عنه واجعل علمه الذى ينتفع به صدقة جارية له وسببا فى عدم انقطاع عمله


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (26 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم أرحمة واغفر له واجعل عمله صدقة جارية له


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 مايو 2015)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم ارض عنه واغفر له وارحمه واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة واجعله في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة​


----------



## E.B (26 مايو 2015)

رب اغفر له وارحمه وادخله واسع جناتك


----------



## سالم المريمي (26 مايو 2015)

رحمة الله عليه ومغفرة من الله


----------



## mahran maher (26 مايو 2015)

قمت بتسليم الجثمان منذ قليل لاخوة في القاهرة وهيتم الدفن في منفلوط باسيوط فادعو له بالرحمه والمغفرة


----------



## السندباد المساحي (26 مايو 2015)

رحم الله الفقيد رحمة واسعة وجعل في الجنة مأواه 
​لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه و ارحمنا جميعا و اغفر له ولنا جميعا
آمين


----------



## حسنى حسنى (26 مايو 2015)

الله يرحمه رحمة واسعة اللهم اجعل ما قدمه من مجهود فى ميزان حسناته وتجاوز عن سيئاته وأدخله فسيح جناتك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (26 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم 
اللهم ارحمه وارحمنا وارحم موتى المسلمين 
عظم الله أجركم


----------



## sea2007 (26 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## chei5saad (26 مايو 2015)

الله يرحمه و يغفر له ذنوبه و يجعل الجنة مثواه و يثقل من ميزان حسناته


----------



## انور الاستشاري (26 مايو 2015)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
فقدناك اخاً و معلماً ... اللهم تغمده برحمتك الواسعه .. يا ارحم الراحمين
لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## abo9002 (26 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه اللهم اغفر له 
اللهم ابدله بالحسنات احسانا وبالسيئات حلما وغفرانا
اللهم انت ارحم الراحمين وارحم بالعبد من نفسه وامه فاللهم ارحمه واقبله وادخله الجنة يارب العالمين


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (26 مايو 2015)

* - أحسن الله عزاءكم في مصابكم، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*


----------



## مصطفي راغب عوض (26 مايو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، وعافه واعف عنه, وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله من خطاياه بماء الثلج والبرد
واجعل قبرة روضة من رياض الجنة
اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تفتنا بعده واغفر لنا وله
اللهم آمين


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (26 مايو 2015)

الله يرحمو


----------



## احمد حسين 2450 (26 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## عزمي حماد (26 مايو 2015)

أسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة ... وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
​


----------



## essam saleh (26 مايو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وتجاوز عن سيئاته وزد في حسناته واجعل مسواه الجنه


----------



## خالد الحكيم (26 مايو 2015)

رحمه الله وتقبله وغفر له وأسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## wagih khalid (26 مايو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه عافه واعف عنه
اللهم اجعل علمه صدقة جارية تشفع له​


----------



## eng27md (26 مايو 2015)

والله ان العين لتدمع 
رحمك الله استاذي وجعل الجنة مثواك
يارب اغفرله ذنوبه وارحمه يارب العالمين


----------



## eng/momen (26 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه واسكنه فسييح جناتك وانزله منازل الشهداء برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم اجعل ماقدمه لمساعدة عبادك فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## ايمن ماهر محمد (26 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه وتجاوز عن سيئاته وادخله فسيح جناتك


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (26 مايو 2015)

*اللهم اسكنه الفردوس الاعلى*​


----------



## eng-mahfouz (26 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
نسال الله للفقيد الرحمة ولاسرته وعائلته الصبر والسلوان رحمه الله ادخله فسيح جنا ته ...


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (26 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه


----------



## modern20 (26 مايو 2015)

ان لله و ان اليه راجعون


----------



## parasismic (26 مايو 2015)

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله ، انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
[h=5] اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه، وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله، واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد، ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
[/h]نسأل الله العلى القدير ان يتغمد الفقيد بواسع رحمته وان يسكنه فسيح جناته ويجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنة


----------



## zazu (26 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله عن علمك خير الجزاء , وجعله صدقة جارية لك 
اللهم ارحمه واسكنه فسييح جناتك وانزله منازل الشهداء برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (26 مايو 2015)

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله 
اللهم ارحم والدين و المسلمين اجمعين و ارحم المهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام 
اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله


​


----------



## سهام معمر (26 مايو 2015)

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون


رحم الله الفقيد رحمة واسعة وجعل مثواه الجنة​


----------



## البرنس رامى (27 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمة برحمتك الواسعة واجزة عنا خير الجزاء واسكنة فسيح جناتك واجعل علمة الذي لم يمنعة عن احد زخرا لة 
امين
امين


----------



## وصفي ثابت (27 مايو 2015)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون ..رحمه الله و اسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (27 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه 
اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار 
اللهم اكرم نزله ووسع مدخله


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (27 مايو 2015)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون
اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب


----------



## جمال محسن جمال (27 مايو 2015)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ربنا يرحمه ويجعله من أهل الجنان من غير حساب و سابقة عذاب


----------



## ahttab (27 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (27 مايو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و اسكنه فسيح جناتك و سائر اموات المسلمين


----------



## mohndesaty (27 مايو 2015)

ربنا يرحمه ويحسن اليه ويجعله من اصحاب اليمين


----------



## حائل نت (27 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله عظم الله اجركم ورحم الله الفقيد واسكنة الفردوس الاعلى وتجاوز عن خطاياة وغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقاه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وانا لله وانا الية راجعون .


----------



## سامر الاحرش (27 مايو 2015)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تغمد الله الفقيد برحمته واسكنه فسيح جناته ورزق اهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان


----------



## ama-ce (27 مايو 2015)

*اللهم ارحمه*

اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.


----------



## zeeko (27 مايو 2015)

الله يرحمه و يغفر له و يتقبل عمله الصالح


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 مايو 2015)

رحم الله الفقيد


----------



## spook2013 (27 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... لله ما اعطى ولله ما أخذ
أللهم ارحمة واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه الجنه
اللهم اجعل علمه صدقة جارية عن روحة.


----------



## وسام الفارس (27 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه الجنه​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (27 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا الية راجعون
اللهم أغفر لة وارحمة وتجاوز عنة
اللهم افسح لة قبرة مد البصر


----------



## omarnasreldeen (27 مايو 2015)

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم ارحمه وتجاوز عن سيئاته وخطاياه وجازه عنا خير الجزاء
وهذا الرابط من بعض علمه اسأل الله ان يتقبل منه
http://walidsaied.blogspot.com/2014/09/blog-post_62.html?m=1
*


----------



## engmessi (27 مايو 2015)

رحمة الله عليه
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## وليد مراد (27 مايو 2015)

إن لله وإن إليه راجعون ونسأل الله أن يجعل مجهوداته صدقة جارية


----------



## وليد مراد (27 مايو 2015)

إن لله وإن إليه راجعون ونسأل الله أن يجعل مجهوداته صدقة جارية تزيد في ميزان حسناته


----------



## هيثم محمد على (27 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب واجزه عنا خيراً


----------



## Eng-Khalid (27 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه يا رب العالمين واغفر له وادخلة الجنه بغير حساب


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (27 مايو 2015)

انا للة وانا الية راجعون .. نسأل اللة تعالى ان يرحمة وان يسكنة فسيح جناتة


----------



## محمد.المصري (27 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... ​اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح جناته​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (27 مايو 2015)

لله ما اعطى وله ما أخذ وكل شيئ عنده بمقدار
نسأل الله ان يعفو عنه ويرحمه وان يحشره مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء وحسن اؤلئك رفيقا


----------



## احمد محمد ابو اليز (27 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون اللهم ارحمه وتقبله عندك من الصادقين الابرار


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (27 مايو 2015)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه


----------



## Ahmed Badran Bedro (27 مايو 2015)

البقاء لله اللهم تغمده برحمتك واسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## genius2020 (27 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه واسكنه فسييح جناتك وانزله منازل الشهداء برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
والله انى حزين جدا وربنا يرحمك برحمته لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
اشهد الله انى احبك فى الله 
واتذكر كل نصائحك من محاضراتك وربنا يغفرك


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (27 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واجعل مثواه الجنه ..اللهم اميين


----------



## li0n7eart (27 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... 
اللهم اغفر له وارحمة وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح جناتك​


----------



## شعبان حواط (27 مايو 2015)

اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب
اللهمّ اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته
اللهمّ أنزله منزلاً مباركاً وأنت خير المنزلين
اللهمّ أنزله منازل الصدّيقين والشّهداء والصّالحين، وحسن أولئك رفيقاً
اللهمّ اجعل قبره روضةً من رياض الجنّة، ولا تجعله حفرةً من حفر النّار
اللهمّ افسح له في قبره مدّ بصره، وافرش قبره من فراش الجنّة
اللهمّ أعذه من عذاب القبر، وجفاف ِالأرض عن جنبيها
اللهمّ املأ قبره بالرّضا والنّور والفسحة والسّرور
اللهمّ إنّه في ذمّتك وحبل جوارك، فقِهِِ فتنة القبر، وعذاب النّار، وأنت أهل الوفاء والحقّ، فاغفر له وارحمه إنّك أنت الغفور الرّحيم
اللهمّ إنّه عبدك وابن عبدك خرج من الدّنيا وسعتها ومحبوبها وأحبّائه فيها إلى ظلمة القبر وما هو لاقيه
اللهمّ إنّه كان يشهد أنّك لا إله إلّا أنت وأنّ محمّداً عبدك ورسولك وأنت أعلم به
اللهمّ إنّا نتوسّل بك إليك، ونقسم بك عليك أن ترحمه ولا تعذّبه، وأن تثبّته عند السؤال
اللهمّ إنّه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزولٍ به، وأصبح فقيراً إلى رحمتك وأنت غنيٌّ عن عذابه
اللهمّ آته برحمتك ورضاك، وقهِ فتنة القبر وعذابه، وآته برحمتك الأمن من عذابك حتّى تبعثه إلى جنّتك يا أرحم الرّاحمين
اللهمّ انقله من مواطن الدّود وضيق اللحود إلى جنّات الخلود
اللهمّ احمه تحت الأرض، واستره يوم العرض، ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون "يوم لا ينفع مالٌ ولا بنون إلّا من أتى الله بقلبٍ سليم"
اللهمّ يمّن كتابه، ويسّر حسابه، وثقّل بالحسنات ميزانه، وثبّت على الصّراط أقدامه، وأسكنه في أعلى الجنّات بجوار حبيبك ومصطفاك (صلّى الله عليه وسلّم)
اللهمّ أمّنه من فزع يوم القيامة، ومن هول يوم القيامة، واجعل نفسه آمنة مطمئنّة، ولقّنه حجّته
اللهمّ اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئنّاً وعند قيام الإشهاد آمن، وبجود رضوانك واثق، وإلى أعلى درجاتك سابق
اللهم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتّى تبعثه آمناً مطمئنّاً في نورٍ من نورك
اللهمّ انظر إليه نظرة رضا، فإنّ من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذّبه أبداً
اللهمّ أسكنه فسيح الجنان، واغفر له يا رحمن، وارحمه يا رحيم، وتجاوز عمّا تعلم يا عليم،
اللهمّ اعف عنه فإنّك القائل "ويعفو عن كثير"
اللهمّ إنّه جاء ببابك، وأناخ بجنابك، فَجد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجود إحسانك
اللهمّ إنّ رحمتك وسعت كلّ شيء فارحمه رحمةً تطمئنّ بها نفسه، وتقرّ بها عينه
اللهمّ احشره مع المتّقين إلى الرّحمن وفداً
اللهمّ احشره مع أصحاب اليمين، واجعل تحيّته سلامٌ لك من أصحاب اليمين
اللهمّ بشّره بقولك "كلوا واشربوا هنيئاً بما أسلفتم في الأيّام الخالية"
اللهمّ اجعله من الّذين سعدوا في الجنّة خالدين فيها ما دامت السموات والأرض
اللهمّ لا نزكّيه عليك، ولكنّا نحسبه أنّه أمن وعمل صالحاً، فاجعل له جنّتين ذواتي أفنان بحقّ قولك: "ولمن خاف مقام ربّه جنّتان"
اللهمّ شفع فيه نبيّنا ومصطفاك، واحشره تحت لوائه، واسقه من يده الشّريفة شربةً هنيئةً لا يظمأ بعدها أبداً
اللهمّ اجعله في جنّة الخلد (الّتي وُعد المتقون كانت جزاءً ومصيراُ لهم ما يشاؤون وكان على ربّك وعداُ ومسؤولاً)
اللهمّ إنّه صبر على البلاء فلم يجزع، فامنحه درجة الصّابرين الّذين يوفون أجورهم بغير حساب فإنّك القائل " إنّما يوفي الصّابرون أجرهم بغير حساب "
اللهمّ إنّه كان مصلّ لك، فثبّته على الصّراط يوم تزل الأقدام
اللهمّ إنّه كان صائماً لك، فأدخله الجنّة من باب الريّان
اللهمّ إنّه كان لكتابك تالٍ وسامع، فشفّع فيه القرآن، وارحمه من النّيران، واجعله يا رحمن يرتقي في الجنّة إلى آخر آية قرأها أو سمعها، وآخر حرفٍ تلاه
اللهمّ ارزقه بكلّ حرفٍ في القرآن حلاوة، وبكلّ كلمة كرامة، وبكلّ اّية سعادة، وبكلّ سورة سلامة، وبكل جْزءٍ جزاء.
اللهمّ ارحمه فإنّه كان مسلماً، واغفر له فإنّه كان مؤمناً، وأدخله الجنّة فإنّه كان بنبيّك مصدّقاً، وسامحه فإنّه كان لكتابك مرتّلاً
اللهمّ اغفر لحيّنا وميّتنا، وشاهدنا وغائبنا، وصغيرنا وكبيرنا، وذَكرنَا وأنثانا
اللهمّ من أحييته منّا فأحيه على الإسلام، ومن توفّيته منّا فتوفّه على الإيمان
اللهمّ لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تضللنا بعده
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا أتانا اليقين، وعرق منّا الجبين، وكثر الأنين والحنين
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا يئس منّا الطبيب، وبكى علينا الحبيب، وتخلّى عنّا القريب والغريب، وارتفع النّشيج والنّحيب
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا اشتدّت الكربات، وتوالت الحسرات، وأطبقت الرّوعات، وفاضت العبرات، وتكشّفت العورات، وتعطّلت القوى والقدرات
اللّهم ارحمنا إذا حُمِلنا على الأعناقِ، وبلغتِ التراقِ، وقيل من راق وظنّ أنّه الفراق والتفَّتِ السَّاقُ بالسَّاقِ، إليك يا ربَّنا يومئذٍ المساق
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا ورينا التّراب، وغلقت القبور والأبواب، وانقضّ الأهل والأحباب، فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا فارقنا النّعيم، وانقطع النّسيم، وقيل ما غرّك بربّك الكريم
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال، وخاننا المقال، ولم ينفع جاهٌ ولامال ولا عيال، وقد حال الحال، وليس إلّا فضل الكبير المتعال
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا نَسي اسمنا، ودَرس رسمنا، وأحاط بنا قسمنا ووسعنا
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا أهملنا فلم يزرنا زائر، ولم يذكرنا ذاكر، وما لنا من قوّة ولا ناصر، فلا أمل إلّا في القاهر القادر الغافر، يا من إذا وعد أوفى، وإذا توعّد عفا، وشفّع يا ربّ فينا حبيبنا المصطفى، واجعلنا ممّن صفا ووفا، وبالله اكتفى، يا أرحم الرّاحمين، يا حيّ يا قيّوم، يا بديع السموات والأرض، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام
اللهمّ إنّه عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك مات وهو يشهد لك بالوحدانيّة ولرسولك بالشّهادة فاغفر له إنّك أنت الغفّار
اللهمّ لا تحرمنا أجره، ولا تفتنّا بعده، واغفر لنا وله، واجمعنا معه في جنّات النّعيم يا ربّ العالمين
اللهمّ أنزل على أهله الصّبر والسلوان وارضهم بقضائك
اللهمّ ثبّتهم على القول الثّابت في الحياة الدّنيا، وفي الآخرة، ويوم يقوم الإشهاد
اللهمّ صلّ وسلّم وبارك على سيّدنا محمّد، وعلى اّله وصحبه وسلّم إلى يوم الدّين


----------



## youssefayay (27 مايو 2015)

اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب
اللهمّ اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته
اللهمّ أنزله منزلاً مباركاً وأنت خير المنزلين
اللهمّ أنزله منازل الصدّيقين والشّهداء والصّالحين، وحسن أولئك رفيقاً
اللهمّ اجعل قبره روضةً من رياض الجنّة، ولا تجعله حفرةً من حفر النّار
اللهمّ افسح له في قبره مدّ بصره، وافرش قبره من فراش الجنّة
اللهمّ أعذه من عذاب القبر، وجفاف ِالأرض عن جنبيها
اللهمّ املأ قبره بالرّضا والنّور والفسحة والسّرور
اللهمّ إنّه في ذمّتك وحبل جوارك، فقِهِِ فتنة القبر، وعذاب النّار، وأنت أهل الوفاء والحقّ، فاغفر له وارحمه إنّك أنت الغفور الرّحيم
اللهمّ إنّه عبدك وابن عبدك خرج من الدّنيا وسعتها ومحبوبها وأحبّائه فيها إلى ظلمة القبر وما هو لاقيه
اللهمّ إنّه كان يشهد أنّك لا إله إلّا أنت وأنّ محمّداً عبدك ورسولك وأنت أعلم به
اللهمّ إنّا نتوسّل بك إليك، ونقسم بك عليك أن ترحمه ولا تعذّبه، وأن تثبّته عند السؤال
اللهمّ إنّه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزولٍ به، وأصبح فقيراً إلى رحمتك وأنت غنيٌّ عن عذابه
اللهمّ آته برحمتك ورضاك، وقهِ فتنة القبر وعذابه، وآته برحمتك الأمن من عذابك حتّى تبعثه إلى جنّتك يا أرحم الرّاحمين
اللهمّ انقله من مواطن الدّود وضيق اللحود إلى جنّات الخلود
اللهمّ احمه تحت الأرض، واستره يوم العرض، ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون "يوم لا ينفع مالٌ ولا بنون إلّا من أتى الله بقلبٍ سليم"
اللهمّ يمّن كتابه، ويسّر حسابه، وثقّل بالحسنات ميزانه، وثبّت على الصّراط أقدامه، وأسكنه في أعلى الجنّات بجوار حبيبك ومصطفاك (صلّى الله عليه وسلّم)
اللهمّ أمّنه من فزع يوم القيامة، ومن هول يوم القيامة، واجعل نفسه آمنة مطمئنّة، ولقّنه حجّته
اللهمّ اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئنّاً وعند قيام الإشهاد آمن، وبجود رضوانك واثق، وإلى أعلى درجاتك سابق
اللهم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتّى تبعثه آمناً مطمئنّاً في نورٍ من نورك
اللهمّ انظر إليه نظرة رضا، فإنّ من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذّبه أبداً
اللهمّ أسكنه فسيح الجنان، واغفر له يا رحمن، وارحمه يا رحيم، وتجاوز عمّا تعلم يا عليم،
اللهمّ اعف عنه فإنّك القائل "ويعفو عن كثير"
اللهمّ إنّه جاء ببابك، وأناخ بجنابك، فَجد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجود إحسانك
اللهمّ إنّ رحمتك وسعت كلّ شيء فارحمه رحمةً تطمئنّ بها نفسه، وتقرّ بها عينه
اللهمّ احشره مع المتّقين إلى الرّحمن وفداً
اللهمّ احشره مع أصحاب اليمين، واجعل تحيّته سلامٌ لك من أصحاب اليمين
اللهمّ بشّره بقولك "كلوا واشربوا هنيئاً بما أسلفتم في الأيّام الخالية"
اللهمّ اجعله من الّذين سعدوا في الجنّة خالدين فيها ما دامت السموات والأرض
اللهمّ لا نزكّيه عليك، ولكنّا نحسبه أنّه أمن وعمل صالحاً، فاجعل له جنّتين ذواتي أفنان بحقّ قولك: "ولمن خاف مقام ربّه جنّتان"
اللهمّ شفع فيه نبيّنا ومصطفاك، واحشره تحت لوائه، واسقه من يده الشّريفة شربةً هنيئةً لا يظمأ بعدها أبداً
اللهمّ اجعله في جنّة الخلد (الّتي وُعد المتقون كانت جزاءً ومصيراُ لهم ما يشاؤون وكان على ربّك وعداُ ومسؤولاً)
اللهمّ إنّه صبر على البلاء فلم يجزع، فامنحه درجة الصّابرين الّذين يوفون أجورهم بغير حساب فإنّك القائل " إنّما يوفي الصّابرون أجرهم بغير حساب "
اللهمّ إنّه كان مصلّ لك، فثبّته على الصّراط يوم تزل الأقدام
اللهمّ إنّه كان صائماً لك، فأدخله الجنّة من باب الريّان
اللهمّ إنّه كان لكتابك تالٍ وسامع، فشفّع فيه القرآن، وارحمه من النّيران، واجعله يا رحمن يرتقي في الجنّة إلى آخر آية قرأها أو سمعها، وآخر حرفٍ تلاه
اللهمّ ارزقه بكلّ حرفٍ في القرآن حلاوة، وبكلّ كلمة كرامة، وبكلّ اّية سعادة، وبكلّ سورة سلامة، وبكل جْزءٍ جزاء.
اللهمّ ارحمه فإنّه كان مسلماً، واغفر له فإنّه كان مؤمناً، وأدخله الجنّة فإنّه كان بنبيّك مصدّقاً، وسامحه فإنّه كان لكتابك مرتّلاً
اللهمّ اغفر لحيّنا وميّتنا، وشاهدنا وغائبنا، وصغيرنا وكبيرنا، وذَكرنَا وأنثانا
اللهمّ من أحييته منّا فأحيه على الإسلام، ومن توفّيته منّا فتوفّه على الإيمان
اللهمّ لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تضللنا بعده
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا أتانا اليقين، وعرق منّا الجبين، وكثر الأنين والحنين
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا يئس منّا الطبيب، وبكى علينا الحبيب، وتخلّى عنّا القريب والغريب، وارتفع النّشيج والنّحيب
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا اشتدّت الكربات، وتوالت الحسرات، وأطبقت الرّوعات، وفاضت العبرات، وتكشّفت العورات، وتعطّلت القوى والقدرات
اللّهم ارحمنا إذا حُمِلنا على الأعناقِ، وبلغتِ التراقِ، وقيل من راق وظنّ أنّه الفراق والتفَّتِ السَّاقُ بالسَّاقِ، إليك يا ربَّنا يومئذٍ المساق
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا ورينا التّراب، وغلقت القبور والأبواب، وانقضّ الأهل والأحباب، فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا فارقنا النّعيم، وانقطع النّسيم، وقيل ما غرّك بربّك الكريم
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال، وخاننا المقال، ولم ينفع جاهٌ ولامال ولا عيال، وقد حال الحال، وليس إلّا فضل الكبير المتعال
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا نَسي اسمنا، ودَرس رسمنا، وأحاط بنا قسمنا ووسعنا
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا أهملنا فلم يزرنا زائر، ولم يذكرنا ذاكر، وما لنا من قوّة ولا ناصر، فلا أمل إلّا في القاهر القادر الغافر، يا من إذا وعد أوفى، وإذا توعّد عفا، وشفّع يا ربّ فينا حبيبنا المصطفى، واجعلنا ممّن صفا ووفا، وبالله اكتفى، يا أرحم الرّاحمين، يا حيّ يا قيّوم، يا بديع السموات والأرض، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام
اللهمّ إنّه عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك مات وهو يشهد لك بالوحدانيّة ولرسولك بالشّهادة فاغفر له إنّك أنت الغفّار
اللهمّ لا تحرمنا أجره، ولا تفتنّا بعده، واغفر لنا وله، واجمعنا معه في جنّات النّعيم يا ربّ العالمين
اللهمّ أنزل على أهله الصّبر والسلوان وارضهم بقضائك
اللهمّ ثبّتهم على القول الثّابت في الحياة الدّنيا، وفي الآخرة، ويوم يقوم الإشهاد
اللهمّ صلّ وسلّم وبارك على سيّدنا محمّد، وعلى اّله وصحبه وسلّم إلى يوم الدّين


----------



## مختار مطر (28 مايو 2015)

نسأل الله له الرحمة . إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (28 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... لله ما اعطى ولله ما أخذ
أللهم ارحمة واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه الجنه
اللهم اجعل علمه صدقة جارية عن روحة.​


----------



## emak_vip (28 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## رحيل العمر (28 مايو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك
ونا لله وانا اليه راجعون

نرجو من الادارة اذا لديها تسجيلات ان تنشرها لتكون صدقه له


----------



## ممدوح خضير (28 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله إن القلب ليحزن وإن العين لتدمع وإنا على فراقه لمحزونون"
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون و لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لله ما اعطى ولله ما أخذ
أللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح الجنه
اللهم اجعل علمه صدقة جارية في ميزان حسناته​


----------



## احمد محمود2324 (28 مايو 2015)

عمرى ما هنسى ايدا الى اتعلمته منه ...الله يرحمه


----------



## ahmed7788 (28 مايو 2015)

اللهم يارب السموات والأرض نسالك اللهم أن تغفر له وأن ترحمه
اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب


----------



## ahmed7788 (28 مايو 2015)

امين يارب العالمين


شعبان حواط قال:


> اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
> اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
> اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
> اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
> ...


----------



## Eng:Ali Sayed (28 مايو 2015)

البقاء لله اللهم اجعل مثواه الجنة


----------



## ENG.OMER91 (28 مايو 2015)

الى رحمة الله


----------



## mahran maher (28 مايو 2015)

اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب
اللهمّ اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته
اللهمّ أنزله منزلاً مباركاً وأنت خير المنزلين
اللهمّ أنزله منازل الصدّيقين والشّهداء والصّالحين، وحسن أولئك رفيقاً
اللهمّ اجعل قبره روضةً من رياض الجنّة، ولا تجعله حفرةً من حفر النّار
اللهمّ افسح له في قبره مدّ بصره، وافرش قبره من فراش الجنّة
اللهمّ أعذه من عذاب القبر، وجفاف ِالأرض عن جنبيها
اللهمّ املأ قبره بالرّضا والنّور والفسحة والسّرور
اللهمّ إنّه في ذمّتك وحبل جوارك، فقِهِِ فتنة القبر، وعذاب النّار، وأنت أهل الوفاء والحقّ، فاغفر له وارحمه إنّك أنت الغفور الرّحيم
اللهمّ إنّه عبدك وابن عبدك خرج من الدّنيا وسعتها ومحبوبها وأحبّائه فيها إلى ظلمة القبر وما هو لاقيه
اللهمّ إنّه كان يشهد أنّك لا إله إلّا أنت وأنّ محمّداً عبدك ورسولك وأنت أعلم به
اللهمّ إنّا نتوسّل بك إليك، ونقسم بك عليك أن ترحمه ولا تعذّبه، وأن تثبّته عند السؤال
اللهمّ إنّه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزولٍ به، وأصبح فقيراً إلى رحمتك وأنت غنيٌّ عن عذابه
اللهمّ آته برحمتك ورضاك، وقهِ فتنة القبر وعذابه، وآته برحمتك الأمن من عذابك حتّى تبعثه إلى جنّتك يا أرحم الرّاحمين
اللهمّ انقله من مواطن الدّود وضيق اللحود إلى جنّات الخلود
اللهمّ احمه تحت الأرض، واستره يوم العرض، ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون "يوم لا ينفع مالٌ ولا بنون إلّا من أتى الله بقلبٍ سليم"
اللهمّ يمّن كتابه، ويسّر حسابه، وثقّل بالحسنات ميزانه، وثبّت على الصّراط أقدامه، وأسكنه في أعلى الجنّات بجوار حبيبك ومصطفاك (صلّى الله عليه وسلّم)
اللهمّ أمّنه من فزع يوم القيامة، ومن هول يوم القيامة، واجعل نفسه آمنة مطمئنّة، ولقّنه حجّته
اللهمّ اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئنّاً وعند قيام الإشهاد آمن، وبجود رضوانك واثق، وإلى أعلى درجاتك سابق
اللهم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتّى تبعثه آمناً مطمئنّاً في نورٍ من نورك
اللهمّ انظر إليه نظرة رضا، فإنّ من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذّبه أبداً
اللهمّ أسكنه فسيح الجنان، واغفر له يا رحمن، وارحمه يا رحيم، وتجاوز عمّا تعلم يا عليم،
اللهمّ اعف عنه فإنّك القائل "ويعفو عن كثير"
اللهمّ إنّه جاء ببابك، وأناخ بجنابك، فَجد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجود إحسانك
اللهمّ إنّ رحمتك وسعت كلّ شيء فارحمه رحمةً تطمئنّ بها نفسه، وتقرّ بها عينه
اللهمّ احشره مع المتّقين إلى الرّحمن وفداً
اللهمّ احشره مع أصحاب اليمين، واجعل تحيّته سلامٌ لك من أصحاب اليمين
اللهمّ بشّره بقولك "كلوا واشربوا هنيئاً بما أسلفتم في الأيّام الخالية"
اللهمّ اجعله من الّذين سعدوا في الجنّة خالدين فيها ما دامت السموات والأرض
اللهمّ لا نزكّيه عليك، ولكنّا نحسبه أنّه أمن وعمل صالحاً، فاجعل له جنّتين ذواتي أفنان بحقّ قولك: "ولمن خاف مقام ربّه جنّتان"
اللهمّ شفع فيه نبيّنا ومصطفاك، واحشره تحت لوائه، واسقه من يده الشّريفة شربةً هنيئةً لا يظمأ بعدها أبداً
اللهمّ اجعله في جنّة الخلد (الّتي وُعد المتقون كانت جزاءً ومصيراُ لهم ما يشاؤون وكان على ربّك وعداُ ومسؤولاً)
اللهمّ إنّه صبر على البلاء فلم يجزع، فامنحه درجة الصّابرين الّذين يوفون أجورهم بغير حساب فإنّك القائل " إنّما يوفي الصّابرون أجرهم بغير حساب "
اللهمّ إنّه كان مصلّ لك، فثبّته على الصّراط يوم تزل الأقدام
اللهمّ إنّه كان صائماً لك، فأدخله الجنّة من باب الريّان
اللهمّ إنّه كان لكتابك تالٍ وسامع، فشفّع فيه القرآن، وارحمه من النّيران، واجعله يا رحمن يرتقي في الجنّة إلى آخر آية قرأها أو سمعها، وآخر حرفٍ تلاه
اللهمّ ارزقه بكلّ حرفٍ في القرآن حلاوة، وبكلّ كلمة كرامة، وبكلّ اّية سعادة، وبكلّ سورة سلامة، وبكل جْزءٍ جزاء.
اللهمّ ارحمه فإنّه كان مسلماً، واغفر له فإنّه كان مؤمناً، وأدخله الجنّة فإنّه كان بنبيّك مصدّقاً، وسامحه فإنّه كان لكتابك مرتّلاً
اللهمّ اغفر لحيّنا وميّتنا، وشاهدنا وغائبنا، وصغيرنا وكبيرنا، وذَكرنَا وأنثانا
اللهمّ من أحييته منّا فأحيه على الإسلام، ومن توفّيته منّا فتوفّه على الإيمان
اللهمّ لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تضللنا بعده
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا أتانا اليقين، وعرق منّا الجبين، وكثر الأنين والحنين
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا يئس منّا الطبيب، وبكى علينا الحبيب، وتخلّى عنّا القريب والغريب، وارتفع النّشيج والنّحيب
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا اشتدّت الكربات، وتوالت الحسرات، وأطبقت الرّوعات، وفاضت العبرات، وتكشّفت العورات، وتعطّلت القوى والقدرات
اللّهم ارحمنا إذا حُمِلنا على الأعناقِ، وبلغتِ التراقِ، وقيل من راق وظنّ أنّه الفراق والتفَّتِ السَّاقُ بالسَّاقِ، إليك يا ربَّنا يومئذٍ المساق
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا ورينا التّراب، وغلقت القبور والأبواب، وانقضّ الأهل والأحباب، فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا فارقنا النّعيم، وانقطع النّسيم، وقيل ما غرّك بربّك الكريم
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال، وخاننا المقال، ولم ينفع جاهٌ ولامال ولا عيال، وقد حال الحال، وليس إلّا فضل الكبير المتعال
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا نَسي اسمنا، ودَرس رسمنا، وأحاط بنا قسمنا ووسعنا
اللهمّ ارحمنا إذا أهملنا فلم يزرنا زائر، ولم يذكرنا ذاكر، وما لنا من قوّة ولا ناصر، فلا أمل إلّا في القاهر القادر الغافر، يا من إذا وعد أوفى، وإذا توعّد عفا، وشفّع يا ربّ فينا حبيبنا المصطفى، واجعلنا ممّن صفا ووفا، وبالله اكتفى، يا أرحم الرّاحمين، يا حيّ يا قيّوم، يا بديع السموات والأرض، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام
اللهمّ إنّه عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك مات وهو يشهد لك بالوحدانيّة ولرسولك بالشّهادة فاغفر له إنّك أنت الغفّار
اللهمّ لا تحرمنا أجره، ولا تفتنّا بعده، واغفر لنا وله، واجمعنا معه في جنّات النّعيم يا ربّ العالمين
اللهمّ أنزل على أهله الصّبر والسلوان وارضهم بقضائك
اللهمّ ثبّتهم على القول الثّابت في الحياة الدّنيا، وفي الآخرة، ويوم يقوم الإشهاد
اللهمّ صلّ وسلّم وبارك على سيّدنا محمّد، وعلى اّله وصحبه وسلّم إلى يوم الدّين


----------



## mahran maher (28 مايو 2015)

كان المهندس ابراهيم نعم الاخ والصديق ونعم الاستاذ 
عشت معه 5 سنوات من العمل سويا وكان مثالا يرحمه الله للمهندس الذى لا يبخل بمعلومه ان احد وعمرة ما كرهه احد وكان يحب كل الناس وكان دائما يقول لى انه تاخر عن الاخوه فى المنتدى وكان يريد ان يكمل مشوار محاضراته عن تصميم الاساسات طبقا للكود الامريكى وفعلا عمل محاضرة واحدة فقط ولكن نظرا لضغط العمل الذى كنا فية لم يجد الوقت الكافى لذلك . 
وكل من تعرف علية فى دولة الكويت كان يحبه جدا لدرجة انى فوجئت بناش كثيرة جدا فى صلاة الجنازة فى دولة الكويت لا اعرفهم وكانوا يعرفونه جيدا
مع الف سلامى يا صديقى الغالى وساظل دائما اتذكر لقائتنا كل يوم جمعه بعد صلاة العصر والتليفون الذى كان بعد خروجى من المكتب فى التاسعه مساء
مع الف سلامة يا صديقى وفى جنه الخلد ان شاء الله وسيكمل عمر ابنك كريم المشوار.


----------



## taher.medany (28 مايو 2015)

ربنا يرحمه ويسامحه ويجعل مسواه الجنة ... تعلمنا منك كتير


----------



## amr torres (28 مايو 2015)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون..الله يرحمه ..وان شاء الله في الجنه


----------



## ماجد شرف (28 مايو 2015)

رحمة الله عليه وإن كان قد فارقنا بجسده فهو باقي معنا بعلمه ومحاضراته التي هي بمثابة إرث عظيم أورثه لكل المهندسين وأنا أحدهم وأتخذ من هذا الإرث مرجعا لي في عملي اللهم جازيه عنا كل خير يا أكرم الأكرمين........


----------



## محمد مورو (28 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه


----------



## samehemary79 (28 مايو 2015)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون ... غفر الله و رحمه و جعل علمه الذي نشره في ميزان حسناته يا رب


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 مايو 2015)

البقاء لله. ادخله الله فسيح جناته


----------



## meskif (28 مايو 2015)

الله يرحمه و اسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (28 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون​


----------



## محمد دهشورى (28 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه رحمهواسعه واجعل كل ما قدم فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## شركة فوكس للدهانات (28 مايو 2015)

لا اله الا الله انا لله و انا اليه راجعون


----------



## مستريورك (28 مايو 2015)

الله يرحمه ويدخله فسيح جناته


----------



## ودالثورة (28 مايو 2015)

نسال الله له الرحمة والمغفرة ويسكنه فسيح جناته انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## mohmimare (28 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه.​


----------



## يوسف السريحي (28 مايو 2015)

الله يتغمده بواسع رحمته


----------



## ENG. A.I. ELSAFTY (28 مايو 2015)

البقاء لله


----------



## باشق عمان (28 مايو 2015)

الله يرحمه وعساه مثواه جنة الفردوس


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 مايو 2015)

البقاء لله
أفتقدنا قامة عالية
وشخص خلوق أفادنا بعلمه وخبرته وموضوعاته المميزة
جعل الله مثواه الجنة 
وألهم أهله وذويه وأسرة الملتقى وكل أحبائه الصبر والسلوان 
​


----------



## eng_m.magdi (28 مايو 2015)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون غفر الله له وجعله من اهل الجنة


----------



## tarek elattar (28 مايو 2015)

سبحان الله
هذا الرجل كنت اشعر من كلامه انه رجل طيب وودود وكريم
حقا بعد وفاته رحمة الله عليه افتقدناه
ولكن هذا هو حال الدنيا
ولكن خسارة هؤلاء حقا خسارة
ولقد ذكرنى موت الاستاذ ابراهيم بحديث النبى محمد
ان الانسان اذا مات انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث
صدقة جارية
اوعلم ينتفع به
او ولد صالح يدعو له
عزؤانا فيك استاذنا انك فزت ان شاء الله لما تركته لنا من علم نافع
وكلنا ندعو لك
فلا تنسوا الدعاء له 

الف رحمة عليه
وصلاة وسلاما على طبيب القلوب النبى محمد​


----------



## shams alafag (28 مايو 2015)

رحم الله الفقيد رحمة واسعة وجعل في الجنة مأواه 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## سلامة فتحي (28 مايو 2015)

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة


----------



## MAH_ENG_2010 (29 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## saadetman (29 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه واسكنه فسييح جناتك وانزله منازل الشهداء برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم اجعل ماقدمه لمساعدة عبادك فى ميزان حسناته
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## صلاح مهدي (29 مايو 2015)

البقاء لله انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## undertaker89 (29 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه برحمتك واسكنه فسيح جناتك "
​


----------



## Hazim Gad (29 مايو 2015)

اللـهـم املأ قبر ميتنا بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور ياعزيز ياغفور


----------



## كاسر (29 مايو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه

اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة، وافتح له بابا إلى الجنة ياحي ياقيوم


----------



## kotoz99 (29 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اللهم ارحمة واجعل الجنة مثواة واجعل العلم الذى نشرة خالصا لوجهك الكريم وفى ميزان حساناتة


----------



## حسن عبدالنعيم (29 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## aassadawi (29 مايو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه


----------



## زكرياعبدالحكيم صاد (29 مايو 2015)

البقاء لله


----------



## Rahma-men-Allah (29 مايو 2015)

أللهم ارحمة واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه الجنه
اللهم ارحمه جميع موتى المسلمين و المسلمات المؤمنين و المؤمنات


----------



## arch.jehad (29 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون , لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله .


----------



## azzamalmashhdani (29 مايو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه​


----------



## sfary2010 (29 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اللهم اغفر له وتجاوز عنه وجازه عنا خير الجزاء وادخله مدخل رحمة واسكنه فسيح جناتك يارب العالمين


----------



## السيد عبدالرحمن (29 مايو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه


----------



## محمد الجفري (29 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم..حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل اللهم ارحمه برحمتك واسكنه فسيح جناتك "


----------



## مهندس سمير (29 مايو 2015)

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم*
*مهندس ابراهيم يا صاحب الخلق الرفيع *
*يا صاحب العلم والمعرفه *
*يا محب الخير للناس *
*رحمك الله يا اخي وغفر لك واسكنك دارا خيرا من دار الدنيا وابدلك اهلا خيرا من اهلك ونقاك من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس *
*هنيئا لك يا اخي لانك قدمت الكثير والذي ارضى الله *
*رحمك الله يا اخي **واجو الله جل في علاه ان يجمعنا واياكم في ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل الا ظله ...اللهم امين*


----------



## جديد القديم (29 مايو 2015)

الى جنان الخلد بأذن الله


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (30 مايو 2015)

البقاء لله وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## rmka (30 مايو 2015)

تغمده الله تعالى برحمته الواسعة واسكنه فسيح جناته ..


----------



## ابو يوسف (30 مايو 2015)

ان لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## heno9 (30 مايو 2015)

الله يرحمه


----------



## tarek_abulail (30 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه برحمتك واسكنه فسيح جناتك​


----------



## subzero1 (30 مايو 2015)

ان لله وانا اليه راجعوا... اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة واسكنهوا فسيح جناتك


----------



## عبدالعزيزاحمد محمد (30 مايو 2015)

اللة يرحمة اشهد باني تعلمت منة الكثير انا لله وانا الية راجعون


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (30 مايو 2015)

إنًا لله وإنًا إليه راجعون.
كل نفس ذائقة الموت،وإنًما تُوفًون أُجوركُم يوم القيامة فمن زُحزح عن النًار وأُدخل الجنًة فقد فاز.
،سأل الله لهُ الجنًة ولجميع المسلمين.


----------



## مصطفي حجازي ممم (30 مايو 2015)

الله يرحمه رحمة واسعة
اللهم أدخله في عبادك الصالحين


----------



## عيد حماد (30 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه


----------



## eng.abser (30 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله عظم الله اجركم ورحم الله الفقيد واسكنة الفردوس الاعلى وتجاوز عن خطاياة وغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقاه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وانا لله وانا الية راجعون .​


----------



## الغويل (30 مايو 2015)

نا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... 
أللهم ارحمة واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه الجنه


----------



## م /ابراهيم (30 مايو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ..


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (30 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعه وتقبله في الصالحين


----------



## Badrhelal111 (30 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اجعل عمله علما يُنتفع به​


----------



## د.فرحان (30 مايو 2015)

رحم الله الفقيد رحمة واسعة


----------



## moneer2 (30 مايو 2015)

الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## احسان العبيدي (30 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون . رحم الله الفقيد واسكنه فسيح جناته والهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان
هم السابقون ونحن الاحقون .


----------



## walidlahham (30 مايو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه وانفعه بما ترك من أعمال وأجعلها صدقة جارية له يا رحيم يا الله.


----------



## fathy gamal (30 مايو 2015)

رحمة الله عليك معلمي كنت لي الأب والصديق وصورتك لم تفارقني حتى الآن
اللهم اسكنه الجنه واجعل منزلته منازل الشهداء 
​


----------



## العربى446 (30 مايو 2015)

رحم الله الفقيد رحمة واسعة وجعل في الجنة مأواه 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله​


----------



## mhmdmh (31 مايو 2015)

الله يرحمه ويحسن اليه


----------



## Amr.Gaafer (31 مايو 2015)

البقاء لله اللهم ارحمه


----------



## aburawan (31 مايو 2015)

لا الله الا الله , الله يرحمه ويحسن اليه


----------



## tarijuha (31 مايو 2015)

اسال الله العظيم ان يرحمه ويغفر له


----------



## abu_nazar (31 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون نسال الله له الرحمه والمغفره وان يكون ما خلفه من علم صدقة جاريه الى يوم القيامه


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (31 مايو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
ربنا يرحمه ويتقبله في الصالحين 
يارب اغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته جزاءا بما فعله من خدمة للجميع


----------



## eliker bahij (31 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... لله ما اعطى ولله ما أخذ
أللهم ارحمة واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه الجنه
اللهم اجعل علمه صدقة جارية عن روحة.


----------



## عبدالله عبيد (31 مايو 2015)

ربنا يرحمه ويغفر له ويجعل مثواه الجنة


----------



## elnino (31 مايو 2015)

اللهم اجعل كل حرف علمنا اياه كالجبل في ميزان حسناته يوم القيامة , اللهم اننا نشهد انه ما بخل علينا بعلمه فارحمه برحمتك واغفر له .


----------



## abdalla_alkenany (31 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ربنا يغفر له ويرحمه من افضل من تعلمت على ايديهم
ربنا يجعل علمه مما ينتفع به ويجعله فى ميزان حسناته
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## laith-31 (31 مايو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه


----------



## gobar (31 مايو 2015)

الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنه


----------



## سميرة عبد الله (1 يونيو 2015)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون .......اللهم ارحمه و ارحم جميع اموات المسلمين


----------



## Loay Soufan (1 يونيو 2015)

الله يرحمه يارب ويجعل مثواه الجنة


----------



## مهندس على المهدى (1 يونيو 2015)

اللهم اغفر لة وارحمه
اللهم انى اشهدك انى احبه فيك وانت ارحم به من الخلق كلهم 
اللهم انت غنى عن عذابه ورحمتك سبقت غضبك
فغفر له وارحمه واسكنه جنتك يارحيم


----------



## natik80 (1 يونيو 2015)

الى رحمة الله تعالى ............
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح جناته

​


----------



## محمد حساني (1 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون . اللهم ارحمه برحمتك الواسعة يامن وسعت رحمته كل شيء


----------



## eng ahmed gano (1 يونيو 2015)

الله اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك يا رب العالمينانا لله وانا اليه راجعونالله يرحمه ويغفرله يا رب العالمين


----------



## أبو عمر الخولاني (1 يونيو 2015)

رحمه الله وغفر له وأسكنه فسيح جناته، وجعل علمه عملًا صالحًا باقيًا بعد وفاته
اللهم ضاعف أجره وتجاوز عنه وارفع قدره وأعل منزلته
اللهم تغمده بواسع رحمتك
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## سامو جاك (1 يونيو 2015)

اللة يرحمك يا مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## علاء التميمي (1 يونيو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## alnoori (1 يونيو 2015)

البقاء لله ... انا لله وانا الية راجعون .. اللهمّ لا نزكّيه عليك، ولكنّا نحسبه أنّه أمن وعمل صالحاً، فاجعل له جنّتين ذواتي أفنان بحقّ قولك: "ولمن خاف مقام ربّه جنّتان"


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 يونيو 2015)

البقاء لله وحده ... انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 يونيو 2015)

اللهم صبر اهله و اسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## lordamoor (1 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه

​


----------



## القاف (1 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ....
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح جناتك يارب العالمين


----------



## hmadamaxseres (1 يونيو 2015)

البقاء لله


----------



## the-rave (1 يونيو 2015)

الله يغفر له ويرحمه


----------



## محمد رجب عبدالمعز (2 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## eng md (2 يونيو 2015)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون 
اللهم ارحمه رحمه واسعه واسكنه فسيح جناتك ياااارب
لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله


----------



## بكرى أمين حسن على (2 يونيو 2015)

انالله وانا اليه راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وادخله فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا.
اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد في احسانه وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عن سيئاته،اللهم نزل عندك ضيفا وانت خيرمن يكرم ضيوفه اللهم اكرمه برحمتك ودخول جنتك فلقد انقطع امله ورجائه الا من عندك،اللهم واغفر لنا اذا ما صرنا الي ما صار اليه.


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (2 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ....
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح جناتك يارب العالمين​


----------



## ابراهيم سعودي (2 يونيو 2015)

انا له وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## صلاح ثابت قريع (2 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون الله يرحمه ويحسن اليه


----------



## saidgc (2 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... 
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح جناته
جزاك الله كل خير عن علمك , وجعله صدقة جارية لك ​


----------



## moss2000 (2 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
الهم اغفر له وارحمه


----------



## amr (2 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا إليه راجعون غفر الله له واسكنه فسيح جناته وتجاوز عن سيئاته


----------



## mazen alkharoubi (2 يونيو 2015)

عظم الله اجركم واحسن عزائكم


----------



## دار التصميم (2 يونيو 2015)

اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب


----------



## mohamed saied (2 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اغفر له وارحمة رحمة واسعة


----------



## طالب المعرفة (2 يونيو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه


----------



## البراء سامح (2 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## عمر طه إبراهيم (2 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه ​


----------



## anmarsalim (2 يونيو 2015)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
اللهم باعد بينه وبين خطاباه كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب
الله نقه من خطاياه كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس
اللهم اغسله من خطاياه بالثلج والماء و البرد


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (2 يونيو 2015)

اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب


----------



## SUHAIL ALHAKIMI (2 يونيو 2015)

رحمة الله عليه وانزله منزلاً حسنناً


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (2 يونيو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم..حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## boushy (3 يونيو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه برحمتك واسكنه فسيح جناتك "


----------



## رضا محمد عبدالمنعم (3 يونيو 2015)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
اسأل الله ان يرحمه و يسكنه جنته و يلهم اهله الصبر و السلوان 
و ان لا يحرمنا اجره و لا يفتنا بعده


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (3 يونيو 2015)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ووسع مدخله وأكرم نزله وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه الجنة مع الأبرار وباعد بينه وبين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب .
وأدخله الجنة برحمتك وأعذه من النار بحولك وقوتك واجعله رفيق الأنبياء والصديقين والشهداء فى الجنة قولوا آمين ..... آمين .


----------



## zxzx (3 يونيو 2015)

رحمة الله عليه


----------



## abdo25102009 (3 يونيو 2015)

اللهم أرحمه وأغفر له وأسكنه فسيح جناتك يارب العالمين


----------



## yahyaab (3 يونيو 2015)

رحمه الله


----------



## AHMEDZAIN (3 يونيو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وثبته عند السؤال


----------



## نميرة (3 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له انك واسع الرحمة والمغفرة


----------



## رفيق المفلحي (3 يونيو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
الله يرحمه​


----------



## زكي صدقي (3 يونيو 2015)

رحمه الله وغفر له


----------



## abderrezak chouial (3 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه​


----------



## Haji Radi (3 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

تحمد الله روحه الجنيه


----------



## كمال1 (3 يونيو 2015)

اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب


----------



## خالد عطا (4 يونيو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .... رحم الله الفقيد رحمة واسعة


----------



## عماد الحمادى (4 يونيو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه 
اللهم عامله بفضلك واحسانك
والهم اهله الصبر


----------



## الناصح الامين (4 يونيو 2015)

اللهم لاتحرمنا اجره ...ولا تفتنا بعده ...واغفر لنا وله


----------



## abdoxavi (4 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (4 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
جمعنا الله واياه في أعلى جنان الخلد


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (4 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون​


----------



## Saif Elsayer (4 يونيو 2015)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون نسأل الله أن يجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة وأن يسكنه فسيح جناتة مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أؤلئك رفيقا


----------



## eng ahmed wagih (4 يونيو 2015)

الله يرحمه


----------



## freemanghassan (5 يونيو 2015)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .. 

أسأل الله أن يرحمه رحمة واسعة .. وأن يسكنه فسيح جناته .. ​


----------



## Ayacheb (5 يونيو 2015)

إن لله وإن اليه راجعون.
اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله 
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته​عزائي لكل الاخوة الكرام.


----------



## القلب الحي (5 يونيو 2015)

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة و أسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## fsherman (5 يونيو 2015)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
اللهم أرحمه وأدخله الجنة اللهم لا تحرمنا جره ولا تفتنا بعده


----------



## engr reda (5 يونيو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له 
"ان لله وانا اليه راجعون"


----------



## ALAAWF (6 يونيو 2015)

إلى رحمة الله 
أسكنه الله فسيح جناته
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## tarek elattar (6 يونيو 2015)

يارب ارحمه وارحمنا اذا صرنا الى ما صار اليه وارحم ابائنا


----------



## oussam4 (6 يونيو 2015)

وفاة المهندس الاستشاري / ابراهيم عبدالسلام 
نقلاً عن احد الاخوه ورد نبأ وفاة المهندس / ابراهيم عبدالسلام , منذ ساعات
والله إن القلب ليحزن وإن العين لتدمع وإنا على فراقك يا معلمنا لمحزونون


----------



## oussam4 (6 يونيو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه وارحم امة المسلمين


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (6 يونيو 2015)

إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون ... نسأل الله تعالى ان يرحمه ويكرم نزله ... ويلهم اهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان .


----------



## ايار اونصال (6 يونيو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه
وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح جناته​


----------



## ابو زياد العمودي (6 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## amero200 (7 يونيو 2015)

الله يرحمه رحمة واسعة بأذن الله


----------



## engmhmd (7 يونيو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
ربنا يرحمه و يسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## مصطفي الوزير (7 يونيو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه برحمتك واسكنه فسيح جناتك "​


----------



## iissoo (7 يونيو 2015)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون...لله مأعطى ولله ما أخذ


----------



## الابن الصغير (7 يونيو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له ولجميع اموات المسلمين يا رب العالمين


----------



## يمنيون (7 يونيو 2015)

May Allah mercy him and reward him a seat in paradise


----------



## Eng abdala ali (7 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ​اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح جناته
اللهم امين 

​


----------



## uooranum (7 يونيو 2015)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
اللهم ارحمه ونقه من الذنوب و الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من من الدنس اللهم اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد و اسكنه مسكناً خير من مسكنه في الدنيا و اهلا خير من اهله في الدنيا و رفقةً خير من رفقته في الدنيا , برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## khhiisb (7 يونيو 2015)

لله ما اعطى ولله ما أخذ وكل شيء عنده بأجل انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اغفر لميتنا, واجعل الصبر في قلوب اهله, ومحبيه, لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد
اخوكم خليل الدليمي من العراق

​


----------



## mohamed sigma (8 يونيو 2015)

غفر الله له ولجميع موتي المسلمين


----------



## ashraf galal (8 يونيو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم . اسال الله ان يتغمده برحمته وان يحفظ اهله وذريته ويلهمهم الصبر 
ربنا ارحمنا اذا صرنا الى ما صار اليه
اللهم لا تحرمنا اجره ولا تفتنا بعده واغفر اللهم لنا وله


----------



## khalifa darwish (8 يونيو 2015)

رحم الله الفقيد رحمة واسعة وجعل في الجنة مأواه 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله​
​


----------



## khalifa darwish (8 يونيو 2015)

البقاء لله وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون​تغمده الله تعالى برحمته الواسعة واسكنه فسيح جناته
​


----------



## geniesamir1510 (8 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارزقه بكل حرف تعلمناه حسنة


----------



## kh224 (8 يونيو 2015)

ان لله وانا اليه راجعون
الله يرحمه ويدخله فسيح جناته


----------



## zine eddine (8 يونيو 2015)

رحمه الله 
اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، 
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب​
​


----------



## عبد الستار الجوهري (8 يونيو 2015)

إنا لله و إنا اليه راجعون و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .


----------



## شريف محمد السعيد (9 يونيو 2015)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون البقاء لله


----------



## شريف محمد السعيد (9 يونيو 2015)

اشكركم شكرا جزيلا
ان لله وان اليه راجعون


----------



## يعقوب مال الله (9 يونيو 2015)

إنا لله وإن إليه راجعون


----------



## وردة النرجس (9 يونيو 2015)

اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة،واغفر له واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة​


----------



## هشام رمزى دسوقى (9 يونيو 2015)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون
الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته ويجعل علمه صدقة جارية له


----------



## عبد الكريم مرشحة (9 يونيو 2015)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## Esam Najjar (9 يونيو 2015)

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
الله يرحمه و يتغمده بواسع مغفرته


----------



## islam.nazeer (9 يونيو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## eemah (9 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل مثواه الجنة


----------



## aboomar2015 (9 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
رحمة الله عليه واسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## احمد مناحي (9 يونيو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه برحمتك والله استفدنا كثيراً من محاضراته اللهم اجعل عمله صدقة جارية


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (9 يونيو 2015)

رحمه الله تعالى


----------



## سبع الليل (10 يونيو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## Mohamed_altairi (10 يونيو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه


----------



## mohamedmech2006 (10 يونيو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه

​


----------



## m.ismil (10 يونيو 2015)

البقاء لله وحدة اللهم ارزق اهله الصبر


----------



## soyer (10 يونيو 2015)

رحمه الله


----------



## kamal juma (10 يونيو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه برحمتك واسكنه فسيح جناتك "


----------



## hemaadelw (11 يونيو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعامله بما انت اهله يا رب العالمين


----------



## قاسم عبادى (11 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ...... اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل قبره روضا من رياض الجنة وادخله جنة الفردوس


----------



## عامر حداد (11 يونيو 2015)

رحم الله الفقيد رحمة واسعة وجعل في الجنة مأواه 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله​
​


----------



## CE.ABBAS (11 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

لله ما اعطى ولله ما أخذ​


----------



## mohsen gaber (11 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ،، اللهم ارحمه و ارحمنا و اغفر له و لنا و اجعل قبره طاقة من نورك الكريم يا نور السموات و الارض ، امين


----------



## EnG_AHmD (11 يونيو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ... انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## qssder (12 يونيو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه وادخله الجنه


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه


----------



## saraosama (12 يونيو 2015)

اللهم ادخله فسيح جناتك
وارحمه رحمة واسعة


----------



## amr wafy (12 يونيو 2015)

الله يرحمه رحمة واسعه ويدخله الفردوس الاعلى فقد ترك علما ينتفع به


----------



## احمدعليوة (12 يونيو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه واجعله علمه الذى تعلمنا به رحمه له يا رب العالمين


----------



## اسامة الميكانيك (12 يونيو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم..حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
اللهم ارحمه برحمتك واسكنه فسيح جناتك "​


----------



## mr_1811 (13 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اسال الله العظيم ان يغفر لنا وله وان يسكنه فسيح الجنات


----------



## تاج السر عمر (13 يونيو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون, انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون
ربنا يغفر له ذنوبه, ويجعل احسانه وعلمه وبذله حسنات جارية , ويرزقه جنان الرضوان


----------



## فنون هندسيه (13 يونيو 2015)

غفر الله لنا وله واسكنه فسيح جناته وغسلة من ذنوبه بالثلج والماء والبرد

اللهم وسع له في قبرة واورثه دار خير من دارة وزوجا خير من زوجه و عيالا خير من عيال
وجافي الارض عن جنبيه


----------



## moayed essam (13 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واسكنه فسيح جناتك يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## مهندس ايهم (13 يونيو 2015)

الى رحمة الله انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## محمد_الاحمدى (14 يونيو 2015)

اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه واسكنه فسيح جناتك يارب العالمين

​


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (14 يونيو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له


----------



## محمدالعراقى حسين (15 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## ahmed el7yani (15 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... 
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح جناته
من اكتر الشخصيات اللى اتعلمت منها فى حياتى 
جزاك الله كل خير عن علمك , وجعله صدقة جارية لك ​


----------



## بلال زبيب (15 يونيو 2015)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون 
الفاتحه


----------



## thewizard0 (15 يونيو 2015)

أدعو الله أن يتغمده برحمته و يدخله فسيح جناته.


----------



## Abu Laith (15 يونيو 2015)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون .


اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب​ .... منقول ,,,,,,,,
​


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (15 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون االله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته ياالله


----------



## ونهةتع (15 يونيو 2015)

ادخله الله فسيح جناته وحشره مع النبيين والصدقين والشهداء
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## ونهةتع (15 يونيو 2015)

ادخله الله فسيح جناته وحشره مع النبيين والصدقين والشهداء
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ولله الحمد على السراء والضراء​


----------



## ونهةتع (15 يونيو 2015)

ادخله الله فسيح جناته وحشره مع النبيين والصدقين والشهداء
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون​


----------



## احمد سكولز (15 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ... البقاء لله وحده
رحمك الله يا عالم يا استاذ يا محترم ربنا يجمعنا بيك فى الجنة ان شاء الله 
انا حزين جدا جدا على فراقك وكنت امنى النفس بمقابلتك فى يوم من الايام
الف رحمة ونور عليك ربنا يتقبلك فى منزلة عالية ويصبر اهلك واحبائك 
وارجو من الجميع قراءة الفاتحة للمرحوم الحبيب


----------



## كبل (15 يونيو 2015)

رحمة الله عليه وغفرانه​


----------



## ahmedasran1980 (16 يونيو 2015)

البقاء لله انا لله و انا اليه راجعون


----------



## SA1313 (16 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
رحمك الله ربنا يجمعنا بيك فى الجنة ان شاء الله 
 ربنا يتقبلك فى منزلة عالية ويصبر اهلك واحبائك 
وارجو من الجميع قراءة الفاتحة للمرحوم الحبيب​


----------



## ihab srour (16 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا الية راجعون 
اللهم اجعل مثواة الجنة


----------



## m711 (17 يونيو 2015)

لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله ربنا يرحمه يارب ويدخله فسيح جناته امين يارب العالمين


----------



## محفوظ أبومصعب (17 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... لله ما اعطى ولله ما أخذ
أللهم ارحمة واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه الجنه​


----------



## ابراهيم العراقي1 (17 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... لله ما اعطى ولله ما أخذ
أللهم ارحمة واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه الجنه
اللهم اجعل علمه صدقة جارية عن روحة.


----------



## عاشق الامواج (17 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## الفاتح مطر (17 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اغفر له وارحمه


----------



## حبيب علي عسيل (18 يونيو 2015)

لله ما أخذ وما أعطي كل نفس زائقة الموت فلتصبر نفسا ولتحتسب


----------



## حبيب علي عسيل (18 يونيو 2015)

اللهم ان كان محسننا فزد من احسانه وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عن سيئاته


----------



## mohamed salah 11 (19 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ....


----------



## hamzasul (19 يونيو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه


----------



## mamyeng (19 يونيو 2015)

وانا اشهد الله انى تعلمت منه الكثير وان لم اراه اللهم اغفر له مغفرت من عندك يا الله يا واسع المغفرة
اللهم اجعل علمه فى ميزان حسناته ان لله وان اليه راجعون


----------



## beerm (19 يونيو 2015)

البقاء والدوام لله


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (20 يونيو 2015)

الى رحمة الله


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (20 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... ​اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله، وأدخله الجنّة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النّار
اللهمّ عامله بما أنت أهله، ولا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهمّ اجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً
اللهمّ إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيّئاته
اللهمّ أدخله الجنّة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب​


----------



## جمال لاشين (21 يونيو 2015)

اللة يرحمة ويصير اهلة على فراقة - امين


----------



## منصور اشرف (21 يونيو 2015)

_ان الذين اصابتهم مصيبة قالو ان لله وانا اليه راجعون
راجين كل الرجاء ان يتغمده الله في رحمة وان يرزق اهله بالصبر و السلوان
_


----------



## عائد لله (21 يونيو 2015)

الله يرحمة ويسكنه فسيح جناتة ويجزية الف خير على مجهوده فى نشر العلم


----------



## f2000 (21 يونيو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم..حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
اللهم ارحمه برحمتك واسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## ALAMRI02010 (21 يونيو 2015)

رحمت الله تغشاك يا معلمنا ابراهيم عبدالسلام ونسئل الله ان يرحمك ويدخلك فسيح الجنان​


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (22 يونيو 2015)

" إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ "
البقاء لله اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و أجعل علمه في ميزان حسناته


----------



## mdmzn1 (22 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وان اليه راجعون


----------



## waleed alshoobli (22 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .. اللهم اغفر له وارحمه


----------



## هانى حميده (23 يونيو 2015)

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه​
​


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (24 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا الية راجعون 

جزاة الله خيرا


----------



## husseinkrayani (24 يونيو 2015)

رحمك الله واسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## خالد الفسي (24 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ​


----------



## مش لاقي (24 يونيو 2015)

الله يرحمه.


----------



## shrek (25 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ....
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## عماد25 (25 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهمّ أبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله
اللهم ارحمه برحمتك واسكنه فسيح جناتك​


----------



## mohammed elnahal (25 يونيو 2015)

البقاء لله والله يرحمه ويجعل مسواه الجنه


----------



## soof (25 يونيو 2015)

اللهم أغفر له وأرحمه


----------



## ابوهشيمه الزاوي (25 يونيو 2015)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون وربنا يرزق اهله وزويه الصبر والسلوان ويجعل قبره روضه من روضات الجنة ويلحقنا به علي حسن ختام ونحن نردد الشهادتين ان شاء الله


----------



## ||refoo|| (26 يونيو 2015)

رحمة الله عليه فقد كان خير معلم لي وهو لم تراه عيني من قبل فجزاك الله خيرا عن علمك الذي علمته لنا ونتمنى ان نلقاك في الجنه كما تمنيت في اول دروسك التي انرت بها علينا بفضل الله اسكنك الله فسيح جناته وغفر لك ذنوبك ووسع عليك قبرك


----------



## pesso1234 (26 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون نسال الله له المغفرة والجنة


----------



## ttyyggoo_mm (26 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون . 
اسأل الله ان يغفر له وان يدخله في رحمته وان يبدله اهل خير من اهله ودار خير من داره و ان يلهم اهله الصبر والسلوان .

بصراحة كان لي الشرف ان اتعلم من هذا الرجل الكثير الكثير جزاه الله عنا و عن المسلمين خير الجزاء . فقد كان متواضعا جدا بالرغم من علمه الكبير . وكان لي الشرف ان اتصلت به عدة مرات فسمعت صوته كان ذالك الرجل المتواضع المحترم .

جزاه الله عن علمه خير الجزاء و ان يجعله صدقة جارية له الى يوم القيامة .


----------



## احمدعلاء (26 يونيو 2015)

لا اله الا الله 
اتذكر للمهندس ابراهيم انه كان فى عز مرضه وكان لا يتأخر عننا بعلمه 
اسأل الله العلى العظيم ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناته وان يدخله جنته بغير حساب اللهم انا نشهد انه كان من عبادك الصالحين اللهم ارحمه واغفر له


----------



## المقاول6680 (27 يونيو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه وادخله فسيح جناتك واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه واجعل اعماله فى ميزان حسناته ..... اللهم اغفر له وتجاوز عنه .....


----------



## mumtaz970 (29 يونيو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... نسأل الله له الرحمه والغفران


----------



## م/محمدجمال 89 (2 يوليو 2015)

اللهم ارحمه رحمه واسعه وانرله في قبره وتجاوزعنه ياقادر


----------



## هندسة وطن (2 يوليو 2015)

اللهم بحق الصائمين القائمين الركع السجود ان تغفر له وترحمه اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد 
واوسع مدخله واجعل قبره روضة من رياض جنانك واسكنه فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء
وحسن اؤلئك رفيقه يا رب العالمين وانت ارحم الراحمين


----------



## محمود علام (2 يوليو 2015)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم..حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
اللهم ارحمه برحمتك واسكنه فسيح جناتك "والله إن القلب ليحزن وإن العين لتدمع وإنا على فراقك يا ابراهيم لمحزونون"​


----------



## Mohamed laith (8 يوليو 2015)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واجعل مثواه الجنه .


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 فبراير 2016)

البقاء لله

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

نسأل الله له الرحمات الواسعة و ان يدخله فسيح جناته


----------



## Mohamed laith (9 فبراير 2016)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واجعل قبره روضا من رياض الجنة


----------



## ELKAISAR (9 فبراير 2016)

اللهم ارحمة وتجاوز عن سيئاتة


----------



## motafa (11 فبراير 2016)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .... لله ما اعطى ولله ما أخذ
أللهم ارحمة واغفر له وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنه الجنه
اللهم اجعل علمه صدقة جارية عن روحة.​


----------

